# t-shirt Packaging



## nailsontherun2u

I have a t-shirt line I am trying to market and it is being sold in its packaging. I have bought some gable boxes at closeout from usbox.com and I have printed my own label on the box. I would like to find a company that would make the labels inexpensively and buy the custom packaging from a larger company that can product them. If having a hot stamped label is more professional that is what I want. I want to market my shirts and it all starts with its packaging being creative.

If anyone has any ideas or places to look to, please send your info.


----------



## Jasonda

This thread has some info about custom packaging:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t6290.html


----------



## Vida De Pecados

Ok. I found these but I'm still looking for some cheaper. I'm just starting with a limited quantity and don't need that many.
I also heard something about tubes small enuff to stuff t-shirts in and ship. Anyone know about these?

10 x 15" 2 Mil Polybags with Back Flap S-8528 - Uline


----------



## onesielady

check out Paper Mart Packaging Store - they have wide range of packaging and services and I think they also custom make packaging


----------



## Dougie Boy

What would be a good economical why to mail send a t shirt. my thoughts are brown , bubbled envelop, with a vinyl stick with the brand name & return address ? any thoughts on this


----------

